# Old Ship Photos



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Iain G B Lovie seems to hv a lot of photgraphs of old ships. Its difficult to get his website or e-mail. All in RTF format. Does anyone know how to contact this gentleman?


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.ship-photos.com/framestart.html

Seems to open up ok. I think its only the lists in rtf.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

goan2 said:


> Iain G B Lovie seems to hv a lot of photgraphs of old ships. Its difficult to get his website or e-mail. All in RTF format. Does anyone know how to contact this gentleman?


You can register at 

http://http://www.docstoc.com/docs/43608921/IAIN-G-B-LOVIEs-Ship-Photo-list---BRITAIN-%28Deep-Sea%29

where you can Download Iain Lovie's photos.

Good luck


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I bought quite a few photos from Iain a few years ago - he has a massive catalogue. Trouble is, I'm pretty sure he was in Christchurch, so maybe that is the problem. If you don't have any luck let me know and I'll see if I can find his address, I'm sure I have it somewhere.

John T.


----------



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

John T, Ron & Doncontrols, thanks. Shall get back.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Goan2, I just found the website at:
http://www.ship-photos.com/framestart.html

And the email address given there is:

[email protected] <[email protected]>

Good luck.

John T.


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> You can register at
> 
> http://http://www.docstoc.com/docs/43608921/IAIN-G-B-LOVIEs-Ship-Photo-list---BRITAIN-%28Deep-Sea%29
> 
> ...


Hi Ron,
exact adds should be 
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/43608921/IAIN-G-B-LOVIEs-Ship-Photo-list---BRITAIN-(Deep-Sea)

...but take care, you were be linked to a paysite!(Ouch)

All the best

EimbTrader


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Iain's photos are not free, it's a business! His prices are reasonable and he is very helpful. He'll save you from hours of trawling through the web.

John T.


----------



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Iain Lovie's site*

Thanks all you gents. QSO'd him and got the photograph I needed. He operates thru Paypal.


----------



## b.ness (6 mo ago)

Hi there, 

also looking for Iain's contact information, the email previously provided here seems dead-ended.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

doncontrols said:


> 立博app是英国立博公司_主页
> 
> Seems to open up ok. I think its only the lists in rtf.
> 
> ...


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

when i click on suggested links - this happens ?


----------

